#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  one of errors which i can't solve

## Foreheadt2

Even when I opened MS PowerPoint 2003 file I got - File is damaged or corrupted and cant be opened. I tried to open it in another version of Powerpoint, but weren't results.

----------


## scottiex

Have you tried these solutions?

http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Corrupt...oint-PPTX-File

----------

